

Mark Zuckerberg & UK Prime Minister partner to solve debt - pmccurrach
http://www.youtube.com/watch?eurl=http://www.youtube.com/user/number10gov%23p/a/u/0/b5Bbzi7s1Ko&feature=player_profilepage&v=b5Bbzi7s1Ko

======
pmccurrach
I wonder if David Cameron knows what an API is? I'm also very worried a) he
thinks he could spend billions on a website which would simply duplicate
email, and b) Facebook is the solution to UKs deficit!

